# Easy carrier to nurse newborn in if you have big breasts?



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

The sling is working for us but I can only nurse on one side. Would a stretchy wrap work, and if so how? I can't figure it out but I would love to use one to carry her. Other carriers that are good for nursing newborns?

Thanks!


----------



## e.naomisandoval (Aug 30, 2005)

I would guess that the sling is your best bet since you can quickly and easily loosen the rings and drop the baby lower. You may just not be able to do it on the other side for a few more months but it's always worth hitting an LLL meeting or a babywearing meeting to see if anyone has any tips. I know moms with bigger breasts can have a more difficult time.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, you nurse vertically in a stretchy wrap, so you can get both boobs into her at one feeding. The only issue is, usually the comfortable carrying height is higher than the comfortable nursing height (although my boobs have stretched out over the last 6 years so I have an easier time of it now.







)

But with a Moby and a newborn, what you can do with baby in a tummy to tummy position is untie the tails, bring them to the front, shimmy shimmy shimmy a little to let more slack in and drop baby down, retie, nurse. When you're done nursing, untie tails, bounce slack out to get baby into higher carrying position, retie.

It's not quite as easy as with a mei tai, but it's definitely doable. And you get more fabric for coverage with the Moby.


----------



## NZmumof2 (Jun 22, 2006)

I think it'd be ok nursing in a meitai with larer breasts. I have DD breasts and just loosen the MT a little and "hitch" my breast up to feed dd who is 4 months. It's good coverage, today I nursed in a crowd of hundreds at a bike race my children were participating in and I don't think anyone noticed. I also nurse in board meetings etc in a MT and a pouch sling.


----------



## saimeiyu (Aug 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 
Well, you nurse vertically in a stretchy wrap, so you can get both boobs into her at one feeding. The only issue is, usually the comfortable carrying height is higher than the comfortable nursing height (although my boobs have stretched out over the last 6 years so I have an easier time of it now.







)

But with a Moby and a newborn, what you can do with baby in a tummy to tummy position is untie the tails, bring them to the front, shimmy shimmy shimmy a little to let more slack in and drop baby down, retie, nurse. When you're done nursing, untie tails, bounce slack out to get baby into higher carrying position, retie.

It's not quite as easy as with a mei tai, but it's definitely doable. And you get more fabric for coverage with the Moby.









: This is what I do all the time, except, I never bother to re-tie it. I just slip the band part a littler higher so that it's not under her butt anymore and I get all the slack I need.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Okay well I picked up a stretchy wrap last night... SUPER cozy for carrying. But we don't have the nursing down yet... I'm going to try some of the suggestions and see how it goes. Thanks mamas! Small infant + big boobs = tricky nursing!!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't have quite the boobage to need these, but I've often thought that a Cushie Pushie (www.cushiepushie.com I think) would be helpful for well-endowed mamas nursing in a carrier.


----------



## IfMamaAintHappy (Apr 15, 2002)

Ive nursed in a ring sling. My boobs are H cup. Havent tried nursing in any other carriers .


----------



## mtnjeni (Apr 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NZmumof2* 
I think it'd be ok nursing in a meitai with larer breasts. I have DD breasts and just loosen the MT a little and "hitch" my breast up to feed dd who is 4 months. It's good coverage, today I nursed in a crowd of hundreds at a bike race my children were participating in and I don't think anyone noticed. I also nurse in board meetings etc in a MT and a pouch sling.

I second that. I have nursed DD in our Kozy since she was about 6 wks old (I didn't have it before that). I just loosen it a little to drop her down, raise up the breast a bit, and we're good to go. I've done this on walks, in Target, around the house and most recently at a Memorial Day cookout with no trouble. My DH didn't even realize I was nursing.


----------



## jenniepaige (Apr 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EllenSandoval* 
I would guess that the sling is your best bet since you can quickly and easily loosen the rings and drop the baby lower. You may just not be able to do it on the other side for a few more months but it's always worth hitting an LLL meeting or a babywearing meeting to see if anyone has any tips. I know moms with bigger breasts can have a more difficult time.

well, i had a G cup and it worked just fine. I could ONLY do it vert. though. never in the cradle. I found it to be the easiest way to go. especially because you can use the tail to cover up. this was my fav option actually.


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NZmumof2* 
I think it'd be ok nursing in a meitai with larer breasts. I have DD breasts and just loosen the MT a little and "hitch" my breast up to feed dd who is 4 months. It's good coverage, today I nursed in a crowd of hundreds at a bike race my children were participating in and I don't think anyone noticed. I also nurse in board meetings etc in a MT and a pouch sling.









: I never tried it when DD was a newborn but I nurse him in the MT now at 9 months and it works great. I haven't nursed in a board meeting though you go girl! Mine are 40 G and I just pull them out the top.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah I'm cool with the sling but there is the thing about the only on one side which kinda sucks, and I'm finding the sling kinda hurts my back after awhile and I'd love to use a 2 shoulder carrier. I bought the stretchy wrap and only tried to nurse in it once so far but it was wildly unsuccessful!! (think screaming baby at an arched-out angle no chance in hell).

What good is a stretchy wrap for newborns if you can't nurse in it? Do other people's babies not nurse so much as mine does? Can most people figure out nursing in the wrap? I've seen so many raves about how great a stretchy wrap is for newborns but I'm not feeling the love since I can't seem to nurse in it...


----------

